# Suche Downhill- bzw. Freeride-Bike



## JoergStueger (27. Dezember 2008)

Hall zusammen!

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich das hier posten darf, aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Downhill-Bike. Nachdem ich schon 2 Rockys in der Garage stehen hab, sollte ich der Downhiller ein Kanadier sein.

Ich bin jetzt noch am überlegen ob's ein "älteres" RMX oder doch was ganz aktuelles á la Flatline werden soll.

Wenn jemand was anzubieten hat, kann das auch gerne hier rein falls das erlaubt ist.

Was würdet ihr aufbauen? RMX oder eher doch Flatline ...

Danke für Eure Tipps

GLG

Joerg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Dezember 2008)

Kommt drauf an auf welchem dun besseres Fahrgefühl hast. Ist allein Geschmacksache. Saß aufm RMX, war nicht so mein Ding. Saß aufm Flatline, war mein Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoergStueger (27. Dezember 2008)

Rein gefühlsmässig sitzt man beim Flatline mehr "im" Bike ...

Hatte das Vergnügen das Ding in Kanada Probe zu fahren ...

Ein RMX hab ich noch nicht so richtig testen können. Ist halt auch eine Preisfrage. Würde das Rad ja gerne selber aufbauen.

Gebraucht finde ich nicht wirklich was brauchbares. Brauche nen kleinen Rahmen, hab kurze Beine


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Dezember 2008)

Wir hat dir das Flatline gefallen?


----------



## JoergStueger (27. Dezember 2008)

Flatline war genial ... Schwerpunkt schön tief ...

Und wie gesagt, das Gefühl mitten im Bike zu sitzen ...

Hab auch noch Norcos getestet, auch nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Dezember 2008)

Das gute ist du kannst aus dem Flatline ein reinrassigen DH'ler machen und einen reinrassigen FR'ler. Da du eh zwischen DH und FR schwangst würde ich dir auf jedenfall zum Flatline raten! Ich finde das Flatline auch viel steifer als wie das RMX und reagiert in den Kurven wunderbar.


----------



## JoergStueger (27. Dezember 2008)

Unsere "Hausstrecke" ist in jedem Fall ziemlich drehend. Dh das Bike sollte schon wendig sein. Die Strecke ist nicht mit einem Bikepark zu vergleiche, das ganze geht schon in Richtung sauschwer .... 

Heuer bin ich das erste Mal runter gefahren, leider mit einem zu grossen Stinky, ich bin druch Sonne Mond und Sterne geknallt ... hihihi ...

Im nächsten Jahr muss ich da einfach mal ohne Sturz runterkommen, da muss einfach das Material passen.

Und dann muss ich nach Whistler zurück. DAS ist mein Ding, ein Traum.


----------



## JoergStueger (2. Januar 2009)

Frage: Wo gibts die Flatline 09er Modelle jetzt schon zu kaufen?!

LG
Joerg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Januar 2009)

überall wos Rocky Mountain gibt


----------



## JoergStueger (3. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> überall wos Rocky Mountain gibt



Also in AT hab ich nochs keins gesehen ...

Vielleicht irgendein Versender an den ich mich wenden kann?!

LG
Joerg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Januar 2009)

kannste alle unter bikeaction.de raussuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoergStueger (11. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie bin i zu blöd einen Händler zu finden der schon was da hat .... 

LG
Joerg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2009)

klick

schaumal dort... wenn nicht wende dich mal an einen deutschen Händler


----------



## rgk7 (11. Januar 2009)

hibike, da hab ich mein Flati auch her...


----------



## JoergStueger (11. Januar 2009)

Hibike sagte mir auf meine Anfrage dass die 09er erst ab märz/april vergügbar sind ...


----------



## Red Dragon (11. Januar 2009)

Um welches Modell gehts denn?

Eins haben wir schon da, das weiß-rote Pro, und halt alternativ das Vorjahres F1.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2009)

JoergStueger schrieb:


> Frage: Wo gibts die Flatline 09er Modelle jetzt schon zu kaufen?!
> 
> LG
> Joerg



Ich denk mal das ist ihm vorerst egal. Bestellen kannmers immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also wenns mehr Richtung Freeride geht, würde ich mir ein RMX kaufen.
Bin gestern wieder das RMX von Sw!tch gefahren und es hat mir wieder gezeigt wie sau geil das RMX doch ist. So schön verspielt und leicht zu bewegen.

bei DH mehr das Flatline. 
Ich wollte selber ein Bike was mehr Richtung Downhill geht. Und bis jetzt glaube ich habe ich eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen.
Ich werde aber noch mir dem Fahrwerk rumspielen und andere Dämpferpositionen ausprobieren.

Soll nicht heißen das man mit dem Flatline nicht Freeriden gehen kann, oder mit dem RMX nicht auf den DH kann


----------



## JoergStueger (12. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> also wenns mehr Richtung Freeride geht, würde ich mir ein RMX kaufen.
> Bin gestern wieder das RMX von Sw!tch gefahren und es hat mir wieder gezeigt wie sau geil das RMX doch ist. So schön verspielt und leicht zu bewegen.
> 
> ...



RMX wäre auch eine gute Idee .... Nur woher nehmen ....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Januar 2009)

ein sehr sehr gut erhaltenes RMX Stealth gibt es da.
Sehr sehr wenig gefahren. Das letzte mal im Sommer 2008

Musste mal Sw!tch aus dem Forum ansprechen


----------



## JoergStueger (12. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ein sehr sehr gut erhaltenes RMX Stealth gibt es da.
> Sehr sehr wenig gefahren. Das letzte mal im Sommer 2008
> 
> Musste mal Sw!tch aus dem Forum ansprechen




Welche Grösse?

Ich bräuchte nämlich ein small ...

GLG
Joerg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Januar 2009)

das dann doof
er hat Medium

da ist doch ein Canuck in S im Bikemarkt


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Januar 2009)

steigt Sw!tch jetzt auch aufs Flatline um?


----------



## JoergStueger (12. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> das dann doof
> er hat Medium
> 
> da ist doch ein Canuck in S im Bikemarkt



Das Cannuck muss ich übersehen haben ....


----------

